# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ademhaling

## W1435

Hallo, 
Ik ben een meisje van 15 en heb de laatste 6 maanden last van mijn ademhaling.
Dit is niet de eerste keer, rond mijn 12 is dit ook gebeurd.
Maar nu is het vele erger. 
Ik vind ademen raar en begin depressief te worden.
Als ik mij op iets anders focus dan mijn ademhaling is er geen probleem. 
Maar dit gebeurd zelden.
Ik word echt gek van dit gedoe, ben zelfs naar de dokter gegaan.
Hij vertelde mij dat ik hipperventileerde en dat ik naar een kiné moest gaan.
Maar ik blijf ademen raar vinden! 
Het is echt een lastige angst. 
Wat moet ik doen? Of heeft er iemand hetzelfde probleem?

----------

